# manata di vernice



## lucyzar

Hi all,

I'm struggling with the image of 'una manata di vernice' within the description of a spotless corridor in an office building.
'È un corridoio pulito, ordinato, senza nemmeno una manata di vernice o tracce ispirate a pastello.'

So far I have: 'It is a clean corridor, tidy, without even a *smudge* of paint or inspired crayon sketches.' Smudge was just a guess though... any insight?

Thank you!


----------



## Fooler

*Coat of paint
*
My suggestion


----------



## pebblespebbles

Hi  lucyzar, sembra che si riferisca all’ assenza di  motivi decorativi sul muro”, o mi sbaglio? “without a pattern (in the painting)” . Ciao


----------



## johngiovanni

Perhaps "...without even a dab of paint...".


----------



## ohbice

E' molto ironico, non c'è un segno sul muro, non ci sogno segni di mani ne incisioni (un altro testo presente in rete dice "tracce ispirate di pennarello". Un posto pulito, nordico, tutto in ordine e niente di sbagliato. _Smudge _penso possa funzionare. Per le tracce google traduce "pencil marks on the wall". Ciao


----------



## You little ripper!

...... _not even a slap of paint ..........._


----------



## theartichoke

I'm really puzzled by this thread. Are we talking about an _un_painted corridor (and if so, what on earth do the walls look like? unpainted drywall?), or a very neatly painted corridor, where none of the paint is smudged onto anything where it shouldn't be? And why would anyone note the _absence_ of _tracce ispirate a pastello _(or _di pennarello_) on the walls of an office corridor? Is this about an absence of graffiti? Are office corridors in whatever place this refers to typically plagued with graffiti?


----------



## london calling

ohbice said:


> _Smudge _penso possa funzionare.


Concordo, stando al poco contesto che abbiamo.


----------



## Passante

theartichoke said:


> I'm really puzzled by this thread. Are we talking about an _un_painted corridor (and if so, what on earth do the walls look like? unpainted drywall?), or a very neatly painted corridor, where none of the paint is smudged onto anything where it shouldn't be? And why would anyone note the _absence_ of _tracce ispirate a pastello _(or _di pennarello_) on the walls of an office corridor? Is this about an absence of graffiti? Are office corridors in whatever place this refers to typically plagued with graffiti?


 concordo ci sono dei passaggi incomprensibili, almeno a me. Cosa c'entra che non ha segni di pastello? Con manata di vernice mi suggerisce 'senza una passata di pennello', ma non si accorda con il seguito. Sembra che non avesse fiducia in chi lo ha fatto e gli sembrasse strano che non avesse lasciato segni. Bo?


----------



## You little ripper!

...... _not even a lick of paint _might also work.

Lick definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary

A lick of something is a small amount of it.
[informal]
It could do with a lick of paint to brighten up its premises.

....... _not even a trace of paint _perhaps.


----------



## Pietruzzo

I'm glad to see there are people who are able to translate to English a sentence that makes no sense in Italian in the first place, at least to me.


----------



## lucyzar

ok, it's good to hear that it doesn't make much sense in Italian either! I don't think 'lick of paint' works as it suggests making something more presentable, whereas this passage is about how impeccably clean/tidy/modern the corridor is. Maybe smudge of paint does work, or 'smear (from greasy hands) on the paint'. I think, in answer to @theartichoke, yes i think the narrator is perhaps used to less smart places... Thank you all for your responses!


----------



## symposium

I agree with Lucy and Pietruzzo above that the quoted excerpt doesn't make a whole lot of sense at first, but thinking about it, if we consider that the author wants to stress how clean and simple the famous corridor looks I'm drawn to believe that by "manata di vernice o tracce ispirate a pastello" he/she meant something like "fancy dashes of colour or artsy (ispirate) pastel patterns"...


----------



## metazoan

Pietruzzo said:


> I'm glad to see there are people who are able to translate to English a sentence that makes no sense in Italian in the first place, at least to me.


Just like Google Translate. "Garbage in, garbage out" in both cases?


----------



## Odysseus54

The Italian is not clear.  A 'manata' can only mean a 'handful' of something (less common than, but equivalent to a 'manciata') , or a 'slap'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> a sentence that makes no sense in Italian in the first place


I agree.
Manata is not idiomatic in this context unless the person is actually using his hand to put paint on a wall.


----------



## lucyzar

This is agonising! I should add that it's in a translation of a literary text, hence the weirdness. I'm struggling to maintain the weirdness of the Italian, without writing something totally jarring and nonsensical in english...


----------



## theartichoke

lucyzar said:


> This is agonising! I should add that it's in a translation of a literary text, hence the weirdness. I'm struggling to maintain the weirdness of the Italian, without writing something totally jarring and nonsensical in english...



Could you maybe give us the sentences that come before and after this one, and some extra context, such as where and when the story is set, who the speaker is, what's happening in this office building, why the speaker is so struck by the cleanliness of the corridor, and so forth? It could be extremely helpful. All we know at the moment is that, well, it's a corridor in an office building!


----------



## lucyzar

Ok, thank you for your help! Here's some more context: it is set in provincia romana, modern day, the narrator is watching a highly aspirational advertising video online for a sperm bank. The video shows smartly dressed people walking down the clinic's corridors and she is noticing how clean and smart the place is. She is highly aware of how advertising works (hence the hint of irony), but notices she is falling for it. This sentence is the beginning of a paragraph. The previous paragraph is a description of the managers walking around in suits and ties, the beige carpet and artificial plants. The sentence that follows is about what the narrator of the video is saying (about the process of freezing sperm etc...)


----------



## theartichoke

lucyzar said:


> This sentence is the beginning of a paragraph. The previous paragraph is a description of the managers walking around in suits and ties, the beige carpet and artificial plants. The sentence that follows is about what the narrator of the video is saying (about the process of freezing sperm etc...)



It may or may not be helpful, given what you describe, but could we please have the preceding and following sentences in the original Italian anyway? (I've had a few threads myself where I didn't think it would help to give them, and then one of the native speakers found something in them that clarified the whole issue.)


----------



## Fooler

Mah, io lo leggo come se l'osservatore notasse in modo dispregiativo che nessuno avesse dipinto la parete (o si fosse degnato di farlo), lasciandola completamente bianca, grezza del suo stucco e priva (lo stucco) anche di colore.

Mio pensiero.


----------



## ohbice

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...jMwopLfNm7jV-eV0am7kVzgvRTrUAJrix0qTqH7a1GCvg
Questa è una parete con manate. Poi ci si possono aggiungere scritte e graffiti vari ;-)


----------



## Fooler

ohbice said:


> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...jMwopLfNm7jV-eV0am7kVzgvRTrUAJrix0qTqH7a1GCvg
> Questa è una parete con manate. Poi ci si possono aggiungere scritte e graffiti vari ;-)



Certo, nel senso stretto della parola. Ma qui penso che _manata _venga inteso come nessuna passata di vernice/verniciatura


----------



## You little ripper!

Fooler said:


> Certo, nel senso stretto della parola. Ma qui penso che _manata _venga inteso come nessuna passata di vernice/verniciatura


That’s the way I understood it because I have the feeling that my parents (Sicilians) used it that way.


----------



## ohbice

Fooler said:


> Certo, nel senso stretto della parola. Ma qui penso che _manata _venga inteso come nessuna passata di vernice/verniciatura


No, lo ripeto. Per quanto la frase sia scritta in maniera interpretabile, qui si sta contrapponendo il tipico corridoio sporco e pieno di segni di un qualsiasi edificio pubblico italiano di periferia (o almeno della periferia dell'autrice) al corridoio finlandese pulitissimo, asettico, perfetto. Non è di certo un corridoio a cui manchi una mano di vernice.
Corpo a corpo


----------



## Fooler

ohbice said:


> No, lo ripeto. Per quanto la frase sia scritta in maniera interpretabile, qui si sta contrapponendo il tipico corridoio sporco e pieno di segni (o almeno della periferia dell'autrice) al corridoio finlandese pulitissimo, asettico, perfetto. Non è di certo un corridoio a cui manchi una mano di vernice.
> Corpo a corpo



Concordo allora. In questo senso allora la parete è priva di qualsiasi altra (ri)verniciatura bianca o color pastello (intesa come mano di vernice ulteriore nel tempo), senza però fare riferimento a _manate_ intese come da tuo link perché non avrebbe senso, a mio parare, la parola _di vernice_ dopo _manata_) perché pulita e perfetta sin dall'inizio.


----------



## ohbice

Vabbe', oh, se non sei convinto non so casa farci 
https://info.caparolmedia.it/hubfs/IMG BlogPost/Vernici interno/Macchie_Muro_CaparolMedia.jpg


----------



## lucyzar

ohbice said:


> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...jMwopLfNm7jV-eV0am7kVzgvRTrUAJrix0qTqH7a1GCvg
> Questa è una parete con manate. Poi ci si possono aggiungere scritte e graffiti vari ;-)


This image is exactly what I was imagining too. I think it's the only thing that can make sense! Thank you


----------



## Passante

ohbice said:


> No, lo ripeto. Per quanto la frase sia scritta in maniera interpretabile, qui si sta contrapponendo il tipico corridoio sporco e pieno di segni di un qualsiasi edificio pubblico italiano di periferia (o almeno della periferia dell'autrice) al corridoio finlandese pulitissimo, asettico, perfetto. Non è di certo un corridoio a cui manchi una mano di vernice.
> Corpo a corpo


Mi spiace per l'autore ma onestamente avrei detto manata e basta. E poi almeno per me tutto nasce dal pastello scritto nel op mentre nel brano é scritto pennarello. Con quello si che si evince meglio. Il pastello e la vernice davano insieme troppo l'idea della pittura venuta male e non degli scarabocchi.
PS non ho mai visto manate di vernice sui muri interni di un edificio pubblico, manate e pedate sporche si. Graffi scritte ... Mah


----------



## ohbice

Passante said:


> ... avrei detto manata e basta


Concordo, sembra un refuso. Lo stesso trovo che il significato della frase sia interpretabile in un unico modo ;-)


----------



## theartichoke

ohbice said:


> Concordo, sembra un refuso. Lo stesso trovo che il significato della frase sia interpretabile in un unico modo ;-)



Would it make sense if it were to read _senza nemmeno una manata sulla vernice_? Not exactly the easiest typo to make, but stranger things have happened....


----------



## Passante

Si, almeno per me, anche se direi in modo più naturale: senza nemmeno  una manata sopra/sui muri/sulle pareti. .


----------

